# FWB Report 11/5/08 - My Honey Hole Was Loaded



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out wednesday night and the were stacked up. I Ended up with my limit. Water was pretty clear and hardly no winds. Got out at dark and fished till 10pm.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a nice mess of fish finz. I was out as well wednesday night fishing off of my two ******* wading sticks and was armed with a headlight. I was bouncing grubs, white and pink tail. I only produced a cat. It had my heart rate up a bit, as I thought I had hit my target, a 22 plus inch flounder. Perhaps next time.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some nice flounder. Congratulations.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great work finz in a short period as well. Thanks for the picture and post. Hey snipper you at least gave them flatties a chance to be a meal. Which you could not have done from the house.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice....:clap:clap and the :takephoto


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess the green cooler is the magic ticket. It seems like every good flounder report has a green cooler in the pic. Just something I have noticed.

Great report. I love some flounder.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of Flounder!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (11/6/2008)*I guess the green cooler is the magic ticket. It seems like every good flounder report has a green cooler in the pic. Just something I have noticed.
> 
> Great report. I love some flounder.


I havn't killed any flounders lately, but when I do I put them in a lucky green igloo;


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job! I gotta go "green"! Hope you keep posting pics like those, its been pretty tight in my area.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice!!:bowdown I think I have found a trailer so I can pick up my Dads boat {now mine} Sorry to say,,from the lake and will be bringing it back to the house to get it ready for some floundering Hope I can make some post on here soon!! I love to stick Flounder!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like you have found the SPOT. Good job!!! :clap


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah that green cooler has been with me as long as i can remember. Its full of gig holes, Flew out the boat on road and found a day later and had a handle mounted from a red cooler. Its like a old pair of shoes...just can't get rid of it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice mess!!! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Alright, I'm ready, when are we going?:hoppingmad


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job! I think most of my holes have dried up for the year. Whick sucks at 101 fish away from my goal.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (11/6/2008)*nice job! I think most of my holes have dried up for the year. Whick sucks at 101 fish away from my goal.


What was your goal?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

my goal was to stick 400 from the middle of may (when I finally got this boat rigged up)to december 31st


----------

